# Good old fashion steel blade or new fancy aluminum blade?



## bobkittybob (Aug 24, 2008)

So whats the word on these snowsport aluminum blades? Has anybody tried them in a real snowfall or just light fluffy powder sh#$. I'm trying to figure out what to put on my Outlander 650. I have a 100 yrd slightly hilly driveway with an eight car landing. I like the general idea and simplicity of the snowsport but can it do the job. tymusic


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Personally I prefer the weight of the steel. I have a poly blade now and it like to ride up and over the packed stuff.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

STEEL , because u can weld , modify , attach wings, or repair it as needed much easier


----------

